# Honey's Real Dog Food



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

We're a big fan of Honey's Real Dog Food. It seems, I was told that Cockapoos tend to have sensitive stomachs, especially year 1. That was my experience. I found myself at the Vet every three weeks - she always had runny poo. We started off with Lily's Kitchen and she got bored with it. We went onto James WellBeloved and then I heard it was full of grain and not so much nutrition. I gave her Orijen and it was too rich. Then I heard about Canagan's - sometimes I really believe I buy food based on the packaging (except for James Wellbeloved!) but it was strange, I thought that she was excreting twice the amount of food I feed her. She liked it and at the same time, I thought she was bulking up, as in being mature. A cockapoo friend mentioned that Darcy is a bit funny in her gait. Anyway in our ongoing discussions about our dog's poos, I heard about Honey's Real Dog Food - the concept being that it's natural that dog's eat raw food (and so did humans) - and regular dog food is like eating junk food for us. And the reason I was told why she was excreting double her intake - the tightly packed kibbles were expanding from the water in her stomach. So I gave Honey's Real Dog Food a go and within a day, her poo changed, she never had runny poo again, she has not been ill and she miraculously lost weight - she's now lean and mean - not that you can tell with all that fur! So I am real pleased. It costs a bit more than regular food but I've saved money from having to go to the vet! see Real Dog Food on www.missdarcy.org


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen this food and it looks great although I haven't tried it, they are very friendly if you email them its almost like they are emailing friends, very laid back. They are linked to the raw vets site which is a great site. Glad Darcy is loving her food x

http://www.rawfoodvets.com/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the world of raw feeding! There are quite a lot of people now feeding raw in the cockapoo world and I truly believe it's the best nutrition and most natural possible.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I really like the look of this. Since mine love variety I could well be ordering a sample hamper.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've emailed them and had a reply 

xxx


----------

